# co-owned Caragan/Performanceknls 2009



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the girls for the summer of 2009. They are looking great! Crush is growing up and Justice is just sexy! lol
I have to thank Caragan Knl for breeding such outstanding dogs and giving me the privileged to co-own these amazing animals with her!

Crush 9mo (MagnumxTrina)


















































Justice looking ripped and getting ready for the ADBA show


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW!!

Those are two VERY beautiful girls...


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Both look great but Justice is just AWESOME!


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

liking the pics justice looks Sickkkk!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are both looking great! I didn't know you guys had Justice thats awesome. Nothin like a Caragan dog for one clean cut sweet looking show style dog!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i need a justice puppy asap!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, Yeah I got Justice Last October and she is doing great in our home. She was really out of shape from the other co-owned house she was in and it was not an ideal situation. Long story short she came to live with us and we LOVE her! She is a great dog and is going to be bred to Magnum in a few months. I can hardly wait till be breed her, we will keep 1st pick female to co-own. Magnum is also Crush's sire and you can tell, she looks just like him in many ways. 

Justice has been busy doing Agility and working in competition Obedience. I hope to get a few Agility titles on her and at least a UCD. We will also work on her UWP for her Super dog.


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

They are both great looking dogs.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wow those are amazing looking dogs...
question, how do you get them so conditioned? i walk kobly every day, (well as long as it doesn't rain) and he is defined..but man, your dogs look good...


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

they are both very pretty


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

They look awesome got to love Cheryl's productions


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> wow those are amazing looking dogs...
> question, how do you get them so conditioned? i walk kobly every day, (well as long as it doesn't rain) and he is defined..but man, your dogs look good...


Justice and Crush work them selves in the dog runs. They run back and forth all day long.:woof:
Really Justice got her self in shape Crush does have another dog to play with. Feeding a good diet (not over feeding) and doing dog sports really keep them in shape. The agility dogs run 3-4 times a week and also do Schutzhund, genetics also plays a role.
We are starting to work the dogs on the flirt pole to really get them in shape for the ADBA show next month. Lots of work to keep them conditioned.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hope they turn out for yah


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Caragan dogs. They are absolutely amazing. Great looking dogs


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow!!! is an understatement!!
Beautiful girls!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh geeez. these are like my dream doggies. not that my own aren't.... but, when my doggies pass on to the rainbow bridge, mann i want my next dog to look like them.

BEAUTIFUL DOOOOGS. my boyfriend likes the second one pictured (can't remember which one was which now that i'm replying haha ><)
but i am partial to the first one. soooo beautiful. <3


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Now those are two GREAT looking girls!!!! Very impressive.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wow. really nice dogs bro. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

